# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  αυξανόμενη πιεση σε elco θερμοσίφωνα

## xaris-c

Έχω   ένας θερμοσίφωνας elco 80 lit   καθετο στο μπανιο μου .Ο θερμοσίφωνας αυτός παρουσίαζει το εξής   : ανεβάζει μεγάλη πίεση ενώ είναι αναμμένος και αυξανόμενη μέχρι το σημείο που θα ανοίξει η βαλβίδα τoυ.
Η πίεση του δικτύου είναι μεγάλη και τοποθετήθηκε μειωτής ωστε το νερό που μπαινει στο θερμοσίφωνα να είναι περίπου 1,5 -2 bar .οταν σκαει η πιεση φτανει στα 10 BAR 
Η πίεση ανεβάινει μόνο όταν ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι ανοιχτός και η θερμοκρασία του θερμοστάτη του ειναι 60οC :Sad:  .Αποτέλεσμα όλων αυτών είναι να μην μπορω  να τον ανοίξω γιατι ανοίγει η βαλβίδα ασφαλείας του .  αν μειώσω την θερμοκρασία του θερμοστάτη σε 50 δεν εμφανίζεται το φαινόμενο αλλα το ζεστό νερό δεν επαρκεί δηλαδή μόλις ανοιξεις την βρύση έρχεται ζεστό για λίγο και μετά κρύο.
Τι συμβαίνει μπορεί κάποιος να μας δώσει καμια λύση στο φαινόμενο?
να βαλω δοχειο διαστολεις για να μπορει να απορροφά την διόγκωση του νερου οταν αυξανετε η θερμοκρασια του νερου?αυτο το προβλημα το εχω απο τοτε που τον  εγκατεστησα πριν απο 4 χρονια  ...τι αλλο να κανω?

----------


## antonis_p

χαμήλωσε την θερμοκρασία από το θερμοστάτη. Πόσο ψηλά φτάνει;;;

Welcome.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Η βαλβίδα εκτόνωσης εάν είναι στο ζεστό είναι λάθος σύνδεση νερού .

----------


## nikolaras

Λογικά, δεν δουλεύει σωστά ο μειωτής πίεσης, χρειάζεσαι και δοχείο διαστολής.
Δες εδώ :  http://www.monachos.gr/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3274

----------


## dalai

3  πράγματα μπορει να συμβαινουν¨:
1) ο θερμοστατης ειναι χαλασμενος και αντι για 60 φτανει το νερο στο βρασμο ,οποτε ανεβενει η πιεση και σκαει η ανεπιστροφη.Πως θα το καταλάβεις: με θερμόμετρο στο ζεστο .Λυση:Αλλαξε θερμοστατη
2)Εχεις χαλασμενο μειωτη (Μαλον δυσκολο) .Πως θα το καταλαβεις: Αφηνεις ανοιχτη μια κρυα βρυση μεσα στο σπιτι σε πολυ μικρη ροη (μια τριχα ροη)  ,απλως για να κρατα την πιεση στα 2 bar,.Αν δεν σταξει η ανεπιστροφη με ανοιχτο θερμοσιφωνα,τοτε φταιει ο μειωντηρας.Αλλαξε τον
3) Εχεις χαλασμενη ανεπιστροφη (το πιο πιθανο)  .Πως θα το καταλαβεις: Ανοιξε το θερμοσιφωνα και ασε το ζεστο να σταζει μια σταγονα/sec .Αν ανεβαζει πραγματικα πιεση το θερμοσιφωνα θα σκασει η ανεπιστροφη.Αλλα αν ειναι χαλασμενη,τοτε η εκτονωση της σταγονας ,θα κρατησει την ανεπιστροφη κλειστη.Αλλαξε ανεπιστροφη .Ειναι φτηνη και ευκολη στην αλλαγη. 
Υ.Γ. Καποιεσ ανεπιστροφες εχουν ρεγουλα και μπορουν να ανεβασουν τα bar που θα σκασουν

----------


## antonis_p

Για να λέει ο άνθρωπος πως η βαλβίδα ασφαλείας σκάει στα 10 bar (145PSI, η πίεση στα ελαστικά του αυτοκινήτου σου είναι περίπου 30PSI!!!)
φοβάμαι πως αυτό που δεν είναι σωστά συνδεδεμένο είναι ο θερμοστάτης!!!
Καλά κάνει και σκάει γιατί ο θερμοσίφωνας γίνεται χύτρα ταχύτητας....

----------


## JIM_6146B

> ...Η πίεση του δικτύου είναι μεγάλη και τοποθετήθηκε μειωτής ωστε το νερό που μπαινει στο θερμοσίφωνα να είναι περίπου 1,5 -2 bar .οταν σκαει η πιεση φτανει στα 10 BAR ...


 
Εχω να κάνω κάποιες παρατηρήσεις .

1) ο μειωτής έχει βαλβίδα αντιεπιστροφής . Η βαλβίδα θερμοσιμφώνων όταν διαστέλεται το νερό έχει την ιδότητα να επιστρέφει το παραπανήσιο όγκο του νερού στο δίκτυο . Αρα με τον μειωτή αυτό δεν γίνεται .

2) οποιος σου τον εγκατέστησε και ήταν επαγγελαμτίας το ήξερε . Ετσι αυτόματα θα σου έβαζε και ενα δοχείο διαστολής . γιατί δεν το έκανε ???

3) πρόσθεσε αυτό που λύπει γιατί αν κολήση η βαλβίδα σε βλέπω να γίνεται διαμπερές το διαμέρισμα σου. Η βαλβίδα πίεσης δεν είναι για να ανοίγει συνέχεια είναι για να σε προστατέψει απο έκρηξη λόγο πίεσης . Αν πιάσει άλλατα .....

Αυτά και μετά υπόλοιπα που είπαν τα παιδιά και με τα link θα βρείς άκρη .

και μία φώτο απο το δικό μου δοχείο διαστολής .

 :Lol:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Έχω   ένας *θερμοσίφωνας elco 80 lit*   καθετο στο μπανιο μου .Ο θερμοσίφωνας αυτός παρουσίαζει το εξής   : ανεβάζει μεγάλη πίεση ενώ είναι αναμμένος και αυξανόμενη μέχρι το σημείο που θα ανοίξει η βαλβίδα τoυ.
> Η πίεση του δικτύου είναι μεγάλη και τοποθετήθηκε μειωτής ωστε το νερό που μπαινει στο θερμοσίφωνα να είναι περίπου 1,5 -2 bar .οταν σκαει η πιεση φτανει στα 10 BAR 
> Η πίεση ανεβάινει μόνο όταν ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι ανοιχτός και η θερμοκρασία του θερμοστάτη του ειναι 60οC .Αποτέλεσμα όλων αυτών είναι να μην μπορω  να τον ανοίξω γιατι ανοίγει η βαλβίδα ασφαλείας του .  *αν μειώσω την θερμοκρασία του θερμοστάτη σε 50 δεν εμφανίζεται το φαινόμενο αλλα το ζεστό νερό δεν επαρκεί δηλαδή μόλις ανοιξεις την βρύση έρχεται ζεστό για λίγο και μετά κρύο.*
> Τι συμβαίνει μπορεί κάποιος να μας δώσει καμια λύση στο φαινόμενο?
> να βαλω δοχειο διαστολεις για να μπορει να απορροφά την διόγκωση του νερου οταν αυξανετε η θερμοκρασια του νερου?αυτο το προβλημα το εχω απο τοτε που τον  εγκατεστησα πριν απο 4 χρονια  ...τι αλλο να κανω?


Μάλλον κακή λειτουργία θερμοστάτη.

----------


## dalai

θερμοστατης φαινετε να δουλευει σωστα παιδια.Το λεει ο ανθρωπος στην αρχη οτι μπορει να  τον  αλλαζει και το νερο να ειναι στους 50 ή στους 60 C.

----------


## antonis_p

> θερμοστατης φαινετε να δουλευει σωστα παιδια.Το λεει ο ανθρωπος στην αρχη οτι μπορει να  τον  αλλαζει και το νερο να ειναι στους 50 ή στους 60 C.


Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως δουλεύει σωστά. Απλά δεν είναι μπετόν.

----------


## aris285

προσεχε μην παθεις αυτο

----------


## nikolaras

Ενας σωστός υδραυλικός εγκαταστάτης σε περιπτώσεις υψηλής πίεσης δικτύου σαν την δικιά σου, έπρεπε να τοποθετήσει στην είσοδο της όλης εγκατάστασης μειωτή πίεσης.
Ετσι θα προστατεύσεις όλες τις συσκευές σου (πλυντήριο, βρύσες, σωλήνες, διαροές κλπ) από φθορές.
Αυτό όμως δεν αναιρεί την τοποθέτηση δοχείου διαστολής στον θερμοσίφωνα.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> Εχω να κάνω κάποιες παρατηρήσεις .
> 
> 1) ο μειωτής έχει βαλβίδα αντιεπιστροφής . Η βαλβίδα θερμοσιμφώνων όταν διαστέλεται το νερό έχει την ιδότητα να επιστρέφει το παραπανήσιο όγκο του νερού στο δίκτυο . Αρα με τον μειωτή αυτό δεν γίνεται .
> 
> 2) οποιος σου τον εγκατέστησε και ήταν επαγγελαμτίας το ήξερε . Ετσι αυτόματα θα σου έβαζε και ενα δοχείο διαστολής . γιατί δεν το έκανε ???
> 
> 3) πρόσθεσε αυτό που λύπει γιατί αν κολήση η βαλβίδα σε βλέπω να γίνεται διαμπερές το διαμέρισμα σου. Η βαλβίδα πίεσης δεν είναι για να ανοίγει συνέχεια είναι για να σε προστατέψει απο έκρηξη λόγο πίεσης . Αν πιάσει άλλατα .....
> 
> Αυτά και μετά υπόλοιπα που είπαν τα παιδιά και με τα link θα βρείς άκρη .
> ...


Η  βαλβίδα  ασφαλείας  είναι  συγχρόνως  και  ανεπίστροφη, διότι  εάν  δεν  ήταν  όποτε  ανάβεις  θερμοσίφωνο  θα  πίνεις  και  νερό  από  αυτό.

Να  ελεγχθεί  εάν  ο  θερμοστάτης  είναι  για  κάθετο  θερμοσίφωνο

----------


## xaris-c

λοιπον το προβλημα λυθηκε ηρθε ο υδραυλικος και εβγαλε την βανα αντεπιστροφης απο τα ωρολογια ...και ολα ειναι οκ...πριν απο 4 χρονια ο ουθ μας αλλαξε ωρολογια στην κεντρικη στιλη και απο τοτε ειχα προβλημα ....αλλα νομιζα οτι εφτεγε ο θερμοσιφωνας ..εβγαλε το αντεπιστροφο απο κατω και ολα τελιωσαν ....αυτα...ευχαριστω πολυ ολουσ τουσ συμετεχοντες στην συζητιση ... :Rolleyes:  ενοειτε οτι εβγαλε και τον ρυθμιστη ....

----------


## antonis_p

κανείς δεν έπεσε έστω κοντά;;;  :frown:

----------


## MacGyver

Ανοιχτό κύκλωμα .... και όλα μιά χαρά!
Να μην υποφέρουν και απο αμυγδαλίτιδες τον χειμώνα οι γείτονες!
Φανταστείτε τι γίνεται με τις αντεπίστροφες των καλοριφέρ....
Και μετά αναρωτιόμαστε γιατί θερίζει η ακατονόμαστη ασθένεια.

----------


## xaris-c

> Ανοιχτό κύκλωμα .... και όλα μιά χαρά!
> Να μην υποφέρουν και απο αμυγδαλίτιδες τον χειμώνα οι γείτονες!
> Φανταστείτε τι γίνεται με τις αντεπίστροφες των καλοριφέρ....
> Και μετά αναρωτιόμαστε γιατί θερίζει η ακατονόμαστη ασθένεια.


η κεντρικη θερμανση εχει δικο τησ ρυθμιστη πιεσησ , δοχειο διαστολης   και αντεπιστροφο  οποτε δεν κανω    κανενα γειτονα να υποφερει :W00t:  ...
αααα!ξεχασα το σπιτι που σασ εθεσα το προβλημα ειναι της αδερφισ μου οποτε εκει δεν εχουν καν κεντρική θερμανση εχουν θερμοσυσσωρευτές..... :Crying:

----------


## xaris-c

λοιπόν αν και είναι διαφορετικό  θέμα το γράφω εδω και αυτό απλά αυτό είναι ένα πρόβλημα που το συναντώ στην οικοδομή που κατοικώ ...
έχουν περάσει 6 χρόνια λειτουργειαs του κτιριου και φέτος σηκώθηκε το πάτωμα ,έσπασαν μερικα πλακακια ,αλλα ξεκολησαν από το πάτωμα μαζί με την κόλλα...
τι μπορεί να φταίει ?...

----------


## panayiotis1

* Μικρο παχος gross (<4cm).
**Υψηλη θερμοκρασια στο οριζοντιο δικτυο.
*** Orizontio δικτυο χωρις μεγαλα "S"
**** Πλακακια κολλημενα χωρις χάρη, μεχρι τον τοιχο , κολλητά στον τοιχο. (Οχι Χαρη Κατσιμιχα, εννοω ανοχή)

----------


## -nikos-

> λοιπόν αν και είναι διαφορετικό θέμα το γράφω εδω και αυτό απλά αυτό είναι ένα πρόβλημα που το συναντώ στην οικοδομή που κατοικώ ...
> έχουν περάσει 6 χρόνια λειτουργειαs του κτιριου και φέτος σηκώθηκε το πάτωμα ,έσπασαν μερικα πλακακια ,αλλα ξεκολησαν από το πάτωμα μαζί με την κόλλα...
> τι μπορεί να φταίει ?...


συνηθως αυτο συμβενει οταν τα πλακακια ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ΜΑΠΑ και εχουν μεγαλη
περιεκτικοτιτα σε γυψο στο υλικο κατασκευης τους .
αν τα διαλεξες εσυ συγουρα τα διαλεξες με γνωμονα την τιμη τους αν οχι
τοτε ειναι καθαρη περιπτοση εργολαβου που βαζει τα φθινοτερα και χρεωνει το
διαμερισμα σαν να εχει βαλει τα ακριβωτερα.
Ενα καλο πλακακι προ ευρο εκανε 10.000 δραχμες το μετρο 
ενω κυκλοφορουσαν ταυτοχρονα με 2,000 δραχμες το μετρο εμφανισιακα τα ιδια 
για να καταλαβης αν το πλακακι ειναι καλο το ξυνης αποτομα στο πισω μερος του
με ενα μεγαλο καρφι,αν ειναι μαπα χαραζεται το πλακακι,αν ειναι καλο τρογεται το 
καρφι πετοντας σπιθες.
οσο για τον θερμοσιφωνα αλαξε τον θερμοτατη αμεσως,[12.00ευρο κανει]πριν γινει καμια μεγαλη ζημια

----------


## xaris-c

> * Μικρο παχος gross (<4cm).
> **Υψηλη θερμοκρασια στο οριζοντιο δικτυο.
> *** Orizontio δικτυο χωρις μεγαλα "S"
> **** Πλακακια κολλημενα χωρις χάρη, μεχρι τον τοιχο , κολλητά στον τοιχο. (Οχι Χαρη Κατσιμιχα, εννοω ανοχή)


πολλη σωστα αυτα ολα που λες αλλα νομιζω οτι πρεπει να επεξε ρολο και οτι στοκαριστικαν με πολυ χαμιλη εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια οποτε συρικνωθηκαν στο μεγιστο και οταν κατοικήθηκε το κτιριο και περασε το 70 βαθμους νερο θερμανσης απο κατω εκαναν την μεγαλη εξοδο ...δεν τουσ χωρουσε το πατωμα ... :W00t: 
αλλα μπορει και ολα μαζι αυτα που προανεφερες να ισχύουν ταυτοχρονα...

----------


## saslanis

Έπεσα στο θέμα από ψάξιμο λόγο ιδίου προβλήματος (Elco που στάζει) πριν από ένα χρόνο.
Το έψαξα όσο δε γίνεται...
Οι υδραυλικοί λένε ότι θέλουν ή ότι έχουν μάθει από τον μάστορα που μαθήτευσαν....
Παραπέμπω Link με την ιστορία μου για να μαθαίνουν όσοι θα αντιμετωπίσουν το πρόβλημα....

http://www.monachos.gr/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3274

Η λύση είναι μία... Μειωτής (με ανεπίστροφο ναι!) βαλβίδα ασφαλείας και ένα ΚΑΛΟ ΔΔ όταν λένε καλό οι υδραυλικοί εννοούν Reflex και μάλλον έχουν δίκιο διότι αυτό που έβαλα εγώ (CIMM) φαίνεται ότι ένα χρόνο μετά τα έχει φτύσει και αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα ξανα. 
Για την ιστορία ένα 12lt CIMM έχει 25 ευρώ ενώ ένα 12lt Reflex DΕ έχει 60 ευρώ.

Οι γνώστες λένε ότι αν η πίεση του δικτύου είναι κάτω από 4 bar δεν ασχολούνται καν με τον μειωτή.... δεν αποφεύγουν όμως το ΔΔ

Η αφαίρεση της αντεπιστροφής από το ρολόι είναι μέγα λάθος για λόγους υγείας. Χώρια που στα καινούρια ρολόγια της ΕΥΔΑΠ η αντεπιστροφή είναι ενσωματωμένη άρα ΔΕΝ βγαίνει. Η αντεπιστροφή σημαίνει ότι ακόμα και χαμηλά να έχεις τον θερμοσίφωνα το νερό που θα ζεσταθεί θα διασταλεί και θα πρέπει κάπου να πάει. Τώρα που έβγαλες την αντεπιστροφή 3-4 λίτρα νερό του θερμοσίφωνα ανακατέβονται με το νερό που πίνεις κάθε φορά που τον ανάβεις... Έχεις δει ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ο θερμοσίφωνας σου; Αν δεις θα καταλάβεις γιατί το νερό του θερμοσίφωνα το λένε ΖΝΧ (Ζεστό Νερό Χρήσης) και όχι Πόσιμο Ζεστό Νερό....
Το νερό του θερμοσίφωνα ΔΕΝ πίνεται και ΔΕΝ πρέπει να πίνεται... είναι στάσιμο νερό γεμάτο άλατα και πιθανά μικρόβια όπως αυτό της Λεγεωνέλας.

Η αντεπιστροφή στο θερμοσίφωνα είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΗ για να μην πηγαίνει το 'βρώμικο' νερό του και να ανακατέυεται με το πόσιμο. (Εννοείται ότι όποιος βάζει στην κατσαρόλα ζεστό νερό από τον Θ για να κάνει οικονομία εκτελεί μέγα σφάλμα).

Συνοψίζοντας... ΑΝ σκάει η βαλβίδα ασφαλείας (και καλά κάνει και σκάει.. αυτή είναι η δουλειά της για να σε προστατέψει) τότε η μόνη λύση είναι το δοχείο διαστολής. ΤΟ κακό με τις βαλβίδες που σκάνε συνέχεια είναι ότι πιάνουν άλατα και κινδυνεύεις να μην σκάσουν όταν θα χρειαστούν... οπότε θα σκάσουν άλλα πράγματα.
Επισυνάπτω φωτογραφίες που βρήκα με εγκαταστάσεις ΔΔ σε θερμοσίφωνα.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22049Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22050Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22051

----------

